# Goggles help



## jesboogie (Oct 26, 2014)

Dont go too cheap on googles; if you cant see on the hill you are going nowhere fast. There were some good deals on here recently
Daily Deals - Discount Outdoor Clothing & Gear | Steep & Cheap

JD


----------



## B.House (Jan 23, 2015)

^^^agree. Don't skimp too much. If you are on a budget, just look for a good sale on a nice pair. Here is one site you can check out but there are others out there. Snowboard Goggles | evo outlet

Also, pay attention to what lens you are buying. Don't get a clear lens if you plan on riding daytime, and don't get a total blackout lens if you only plan on having one pair (you will have trouble seeing in lowlight or stormy conditions). Most good sites have a lens guide... Read it before you purchase.


----------



## flipstah (Feb 3, 2015)

I bought my Oakley Crowbar goggles at the Oakley Vault through their clearance rack.

The good part is that Oakley has lens technology and samples of tint in their website:

Oakley | Lens Tints

Mine are black iridium, which is a good tint to have all around but it gets trickier to see contours in the afternoon (low light/cloudy conditions).

Next to boots, goggles are something you shouldn't cheap out on IMO. They protect your eyes and you need them to see.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't spend alot on goggles unless they came with 2 lenses and were popular enough that getting replacements was easy.

They scratch easy and using scratched goggles blows.

I have had good luck with $60-100 (150+msrp) goggles on sale. There are ALWAYS decent goggles on sale in this price range.

Use an outdoor site like theclymb or whiskeymilitia. 

After using about 30 pairs the last 5 years or so I actually like these Smith Squads the best. Retro look, massive FOV, 2 lense, 100bux locally. Sick gogs.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

When buying goggles, it shouldnt be by design. Well, maybe 40%. The other 60% should be about lens color. Depending on where you live, will be the deciding factor. If you only have enough for one pair, go with either Orange or Yellow lens. They will be the best and brings more light in to see the terrain. However, if you live in a Sunny state, then a darker lens would be ideal

I have 2 pairs, one for blue bird days and the other for cloudy dusk days


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Doesn't Wiredsport offer good quality / affordable goggles through the Grayne brand? I have no experience with them, but I have read some posts on here with other forum members being happy with them. Check these out: Grayne Canyon Blackout Goggle w/Pyro Anti-Fog Lens

PM wiredsport on here since he is an active member and can probably help you figure out what goggles would work best in your price range. I think all of his aside from the photochromatic lenses are under $50.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Go on steepandcheap.com or whiskeymilita.com and wait for them to have goggles on sale. They usually do and they are usually $60 for oakleys or smiths, or other good brands.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I agree that you should try to spend a little more and get some good goggles with quick change lenses and take good care of them. Goggles are one of the most important pieces of riding gear. Just picked myself some Spy Dooms for less than $80 (msrp $185) yesterday, which come with 2 lenses. Managed to find a couple more nice mirrored lenses on sale real cheap, so I ended up ordering the Dooms with 4 sets of nice lenses for less than $120. However, some of the lenses I want cost as much as much as you are looking to spend on goggles altogether...I need to keep an eye out, stuff like this always goes on sale somewhere.

I have 4 sets of giro manifest goggles and a bunch of lenses for them, but I wanted to change to some huge fov goggles. I think I am going to like the big fov on the Dooms much better.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

DevilWithin said:


> Doesn't Wiredsport offer good quality / affordable goggles through the Grayne brand? I have no experience with them, but I have read some posts on here with other forum members being happy with them. Check these out: Grayne Canyon Blackout Goggle w/Pyro Anti-Fog Lens
> 
> PM wiredsport on here since he is an active member and can probably help you figure out what goggles would work best in your price range. I think all of his aside from the photochromatic lenses are under $50.


wiredsport got me a pair...very decent for the $ and compariable to smith i/o at 3 times the price.

btw...it is argueable that goggles are in the top 3 most important items...boots, helmet and goggles....got to be able to see when blasting.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

you pretty much get what you pay for when it comes to goggles. as for brands, my favorites are oakley and electric. i currently wear the electric eg2 and they're great. they have great range of vision. my favorite oakley goggle is the flight deck.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

To be honest with you my favorite goggles for low vis days are $30 Smiths with the gold lite (orange) lens. I've got a pair of the I/Os with the fancy pants lens they suggest for low light, and the old orange ones are at least as good.

They don't have as much anti-fog tech, but come on, they're $30! You can buy multiple pairs and switch them at lunch. Plus I never fog up anyway.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I bought a pair of $35 Briko's at Winners a few seasons ago. Even came with 2 lenses (persimmon and dark smoke). I used them pretty much the whole season and didn't have any issues. I still have them around as emergency or lenders.

A friend bought some Bolle's from Costco. Not sure how good they are but I never heard her say they sucked.

Personally, I'd rather buy a budget pair in person over the internet. At least I know they'll fit and be somewhat suitable.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I tried the Dooms on in person a couple times before getting them off the internet. I have been waiting to find a crazy deal on them for a while before I could pull the trigger. Just got them last night and they are sick goggles, can't wait to go try them out. But really any goggles are better than no goggles and I would rather have some cheap goggles from Costco (I did have a set of those Bolles and just handed them down) than some expensive goggles with scratched up lenses that I can't afford to buy replacement lenses for. That was the problem with the manifests...I just kept buying more sets of goggles with 2 lenses because it was cheaper than buying the lenses separate. I had a couple defective lenses from that company did not notice until it was too late to return...plus the quick change system is leaky at times and sort of clunky design...I am done with Giro goggles.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

I currently use the EG2's in bronze and just picked up a second pair in yellow/blue chrome for low light conditions. I'd rather carry a second pair in my Camelback than mess with changing lenses on the snow. Of course I could have gone for a better quick lens Goggle like the Smith I/O, but since I'm still really happy with my EG2 Bronze I couldn't justify the cost.

Electric EG2 Snow Goggles - 2013 Closeout - REI.com
Electric EG2.5 Snow Goggles - 2013 Closeout - REI.com


----------



## whatever (Jan 19, 2015)

I found a spy doom goggles for $70ish on amazon. Good deal?

Amazon.com : Spy Optic Doom Goggles : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

whatever said:


> I found a spy doom goggles for $70ish on amazon. Good deal?
> 
> Amazon.com : Spy Optic Doom Goggles : Sports & Outdoors


Definitely good deal...if you can wear very large goggles. The Dooms are pretty huge, the Bravos are basically the same thing just a little bit smaller. Been wanting those Dooms for a while and just got mine off there last week.


----------



## EbonSupplyCo (Feb 6, 2015)

Just do your research, make sure that they have all the features you are looking for. You don't have to get one of the huge main brands to get quality goggles. When you buy goggles, you pay an enormous amount for the brand. $200 goggles from Oakley are no better then ones for $150 by someone less known.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

I got some grayne goggles for Christmas. Have to say so far best goggle I've owned.


----------



## Blueburd (Feb 15, 2015)

Have you checked out RA Optics? They are big enough to fit over glasses and they do not fog. I love mine and the price is amazing! Http://www.Boardblu.com
I bought mine for 69.99


----------

